# Colby



## Chasegearhead (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey yall i am looking to buy a female Colby. I am looking for 100% colby. Does anyone and i mean anyone know where i can look at some of these dogs. I am looking for pups. Can someone tell me more about the bloodline. I have two pits right now one rescue and one purchase. please help me out and what are some other bloodlines such as Colby that are that old Thanks yall


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers

This would be a good place to start. I don't know enough about APBT bloodlines to answer your other questions but I'm sure someone else can.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

They are next to impossible to get hands on. The best source of the line is the Colby family, but they don't breed often and you gotta be real close with them or sit on a very long waiting list to get what you're looking for. I'm sure there's a breeder out there somewhere who keeps that line, I've yet to see any though.


----------



## Chasegearhead (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah i have yet to find any as well. I have been looking hard though. How much does the Colby family get for there pups


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

COLBY DOGS


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

Chasegearhead said:


> Hey yall i am looking to buy a female Colby. I am looking for 100% colby. Does anyone and i mean anyone know where i can look at some of these dogs. I am looking for pups. Can someone tell me more about the bloodline. I have two pits right now one rescue and one purchase. please help me out and what are some other bloodlines such as Colby that are that old Thanks yall


i seen your post and actually remembered seeing this the other day i guess you could contact them, sorry if it violates TOS but im tryin to help someone out idk if its the real deal or not but they say colby

Colby PitBull Puppies | North Highlands | Kijiji | 2371618


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah for some reason ppl think that a black pit is Colby (Koby), LOL.
No way are Colby dogs going for 150, just a BYB trying to peddle 
It's my understanding that Colby dogs are quite expensive, but we'll never know cause they're impossible to get


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

GatorMan said:


> COLBY DOGS


Just not enough info on the peds there. Mostly, what I got outta the site is a bunch of AST and some Colby(?)


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just e-mail Colby himself. The pups are $900 and they are 1400 shipped. They are not that hard to get a hold of.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I heard you talk to Colby on a regular basis.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> Yeah for some reason ppl think that a black pit is Colby (Koby), LOL.
> No way are Colby dogs going for 150, just a BYB trying to peddle
> It's my understanding that Colby dogs are quite expensive, but we'll never know cause they're impossible to get


i didnt think it was real myself, but my neighbor requested a pic from them and ended up buying one, really cute puppy ill post a pic when i get one but im not thinking its a true colby


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

What do you want to know about the line? You have alot of old game dog line, that is what you want game dog lines right?Home
This site has alot of info on the old dog men and there bloodlines.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

no colby used to be a gamebred lines years and years ago. today they are pets.


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

my friend has 9 pups beautiful 100% colby pits, amazing, all registered, and her mother is a show dog 49lb colby pit shes beautiful, if interested let me know get you some pics and everything


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

and has nine generations of papers on them dating back years and years its amazing


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

Pups go for $800.00 a piece. Lou's heath has been on the decline, so he's not breeding as much these days.
Myth=Colby's are only for show.
seeing is believing. owning is knowing. don't believe the internet BS. email him
your questions. he'll take awhile to get back to you, but most likely will.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> no colby used to be a gamebred lines years and years ago. today they are pets.


lol yeah there are some people that are running colby lines are ver happy with them. They are not just show dogs, they are not just pets they are good bulldogs.


----------

